# Ebonite polishing



## NT_2112 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi all.

Can I get more gloss/shine from Ebonite or is this about it using Micromesh?



Thanks!


----------



## elyk864 (Jan 7, 2020)

Try one step plastic polish. It'll make it pop. You will need to build up a slight bit of heat.


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 7, 2020)

Pictures are kinda difficult to judge but it looks like you could get more from it.

On ebonite I wet sand from 320, 400, 600, 800 and wet sand using M.mesh pads..then I use Dr. KIRKS Scratch remover..followed by Meguiers Plastx car polish. I still dont think its great after this but it's presentable.
Last night I used "TonyL's" file in the IAP library and put together a 3 wheel buffing system using one of my lathes..though I honestly think it dulled what finish I had, but I am using cheapo ryobi buffing wheels so I need to look more into better wheels.
 Anyways, I think to get a better shine it's going to require buffing wheels..I just need to buy the ones Tony recommends.

Look at my last couple of posts in " show off your pens", this is using everything above except the buffing setup.


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Jan 8, 2020)

For what little experience I have with ebonite, the trick for me is buffing after micro-mesh. I only use the one step blue stick buffing compound, and that is enough to get me a mirror shine.


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 8, 2020)

Chief TomaToe said:


> For what little experience I have with ebonite, the trick for me is buffing after micro-mesh. I only use the one step blue stick buffing compound, and that is enough to get me a mirror shine.


Ronnie,  can you tell me what blue stick is...or where you get yours from.  
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Jan 8, 2020)

I can't remember where I got mine from, but this is practically the same thing: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LBUFFSEZ.html


1shootist said:


> Ronnie, can you tell me what blue stick is...or where you get yours from.
> Thanks,
> Russ


----------



## J_B (Jan 8, 2020)

My preference anything non-wood...wet sand through all the mesh pads at a medium speed then finish up only utilizing novus #2 polish at high speed an never have been disappointed with the outcome.


----------



## NT_2112 (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow.  The polishing kit made a huge difference.





I can see why people recommend them.  Thanks!


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 20, 2020)

NT_2112 said:


> Wow.  The polishing kit made a huge difference.
> 
> View attachment 230752
> 
> ...


Definitely more shine.. did you get buffing wheels or ?


----------

